# ROLLER roller



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I wanted a “roller tray” for my roller tray. Couldn’t find anything... so I made one.

Works way better than expected!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice! The tray looks like something you'd see a liver dropped in during an autopsy.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Nice! The tray looks like something you'd see a liver dropped in during an autopsy.


sturdy enough to do a handstand.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I had a set-up like that to roll out of a five. A couple actually because enemy painters or other trades swiped them. You could move full fives- or anything heavy- around pretty easy as well.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Better keep that thing away from CApainter. He wouldn't get any work done. He'd be surfing the hills of San Fran!!!

Looks good.:smile:


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Why can't I see it!?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

OK, I see the thumbnail on your profile pages. I can't open it but it looks pretty cool from what I could see in the tiny pic. Love the casters!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

jennifertemple said:


> Why can't I see it!?


Are you seeing dead people instead? :vs_OMG:


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

There was a company that used to make SLIDING roller trays so that you wouldn't have to keep bending over to move the darn thing or use your pole set up to move it. Anyway, a decent concept except they forgot that the SLICKABILITY of the bottom of the tray was a two edged sword. Yes, you could move it easily across a carpeted floor, but, then the darn thing would slide around when you loaded up your roller. Needless to say, you see these trays in all the bargain outlet stores like Ollie's, Big Lots, etc.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I always managed to move a standard tray around with my foot without much problem. I seldom bent down to pick up the tray...gets a little tricky on steps!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Pair these up with your rolling tray, now that would be cool!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> Pair these up with your rolling tray, now that would be cool!
> Knee Blades: Knee Pads With Wheels - YouTube


Need to somehow involve a motor. The California compliant version will need to be solar powered.

I'm picturing David Bowie's _Rebel, Rebel_ being redone for the ad campaign.....


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

RH said:


> Are you seeing dead people instead? :vs_OMG:


Nope, just dead space! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I always managed to move a standard tray around with my foot without much problem. I seldom bent down to pick up the tray...gets a little tricky on steps!


I feel that this is an improvement over moving with your foot (will probably end up using it on a regular basis). The crew likes it better.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> Pair these up with your rolling tray, now that would be cool!
> Knee Blades: Knee Pads With Wheels - YouTube


All jokes about Lindsey Graham aside, I bet those get a lot of chuckles when the user stands up with that rig on their legs.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Dolly roller*

I used to use a 4 wheeled dolly to roll around my 9 and 14 inch pans:
















I got tired of pushing these around with my foot or leaning over to manually push them around, so now I use this when possible:









Still not perfect, but the best I have easily found for using in open spaces. It also comes in handy when transporting equipment up and down in elevators.

futtyos


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

futtyos said:


> View attachment 105405
> 
> 
> Still not perfect, but the best I have easily found for using in open spaces. It also comes in handy when transporting equipment up and down in elevators.
> ...


We had about a half dozen similar carts we used for equipment. It was a rarity to ever find any of them in the shop. Guys would fight over them!:biggrin:

Harbor Freight sells those wooden dollies cheap...use your coupon!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Although I mostly rolled out of a five, I used to use something similar to the following when I used a tray:
Huskey Brand metal cart.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL. I remember the arguments here about "real painters only rolled out of a 5 with a grid". Doing insurance restoration we could easily go to 4-5 different job sites in a day with a couple colors at each site. Most the time it was a wall or two, a door, some trim. We always used trays. Brushes and roller covers were washed at the end of the day.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Although I mostly rolled out of a five, I used to use something similar to the following when I used a tray:
> Huskey Brand metal cart.


For rolling out of a 5'er the dolly with a piece of plywood attached to the top would work


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Wolfgang said:


> LOL. I remember the arguments here about "real painters only rolled out of a 5 with a grid". Doing insurance restoration we could easily go to 4-5 different job sites in a day with a couple colors at each site. Most the time it was a wall or two, a door, some trim. We always used trays. Brushes and roller covers were washed at the end of the day.


On large commercial jobs rolling out of 5's was the most practical way of working.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

I do a lot of interior repaints and can always tell when it was previously rolled from a 5. Not saying you guys leave behind all those boogers, but most around here certainly do!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> For rolling out of a 5'er the dolly with a piece of plywood attached to the top would work


Need a 4" x 10" (approx.) cutout in the center. This allows you to put a portion of the bottom of the bucket in the cutout, and you can tilt your bucket. Keep mouth of bucket pointed towards you, that way you don't have to get over the bucket when loading your roller, more like loading up from the pan, with all the advantages of the bucket. 

The one thing I always hated about working out of a 5 was having to be right over the bucket when loading. Made things slow down a bit...but the above rig negates the "bucket hover".


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

mug said:


> I do a lot of interior repaints and can always tell when it was previously rolled from a 5. Not saying you guys leave behind all those boogers, but most around here certainly do!


I started painting in 86 and have never worked out of a tray. You have to watch out for crap that's true and change buckets every now and again, but you have to do that with any type of roller set up.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

futtyos said:


> I used to use a 4 wheeled dolly to roll around my 9 and 14 inch pans:
> 
> View attachment 105401
> 
> ...


I like the taping job on the floor in the middle pic. That is how my jobs would look. I see some guy’s shots of their floor taping and think, “Hell, my taping jobs on cabinets don’t look half _*that*_ good!” :vs_whistle:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> Why can't I see it!?


Do you have your eyes closed?:surprise:


----------



## mukhoeb (Jul 16, 2010)

https://images.homedepot-static.com...07b/svn/orange-paint-trays-rtp-411-c3_145.jpg . Soory for home depot reference - but this tray works for me on long walls and hard floors .


----------

